# Popular Music Guilty Pleasures



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Confess your sins, children.

Mine:


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Tallisman said:


> Confess your sins, children.
> 
> Mine:


OK! Instead of running with the great Dobbie Brothers, I'll make a minor turn to include other works by Michael McDonald as well.















Track #15 "I've Gotta Try (Kenny Loggins singing back up)






and Track #4 with James Ingram






I know many people dropped their enthusiasm with the Dobbie Brothers when Michael McDonald came on board. For me, it was just the opposite. McDonald wrote some incredible songs and was a great collaborator with other musicans. Besides Tallisman's "What a Fool Believes", I respectfully submit "Real Love" (performed live by the Dobbie Brothers).






Sorry if I got carried away with the post, but I love to occasionally crank this CD in the car between bouts of indulgence with many jazz/fusion CD's I listen to when driving.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

So now for an original confession...............The 5th Dimension!















These guys got plenty of air time on the radio back when, but I'm glad I could find a video of the group when they were on the old TV show "It Takes a Thief" starring Robert Wagner.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I have no guilty pleasures.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dusty Springfield - Windmills of Your Mind

One of the best voices in pop music I've ever heard.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Alright, this is about as guilty as it gets! "These Boots Are Made for Walking," and it's not a performance by Nancy Sinatra.





"Kinky Boots" starring Joel Edgerton and Chiwetel Ejiofor
(actors I've loved in other movies: "Warrior" "Red Belt" etc.)

Wonder where all this guilt has been lingering?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Reinhard Mey's _Als de dag van toen._ This is the version in Dutch. If you'd read the text, it's extremely corny. But the way he performs it is so excellent even this corny text is utterly believable and heartbreaking.






This is the German version. Great as well.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Another heartbreaker is in a Dutch dialect from the province of Limburg. It's Gé Reinders melancholical homage to sunday morning amateur harmony orchestra's (don't know the English equivalent) that are especially popular in that province.
This great song including it's melancholical text goes directly into the heart of millions of Dutch people.

First one is the original






The second one is with the world renowned professional Metropole Orchestra


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

I have no 'guilty' pleasures with anything, but to attempt this thread:

You hear tiny bits of this song in cafes and bars all the time and you think it's annoying but then when you actually sit down and listen to it, it turns out to actually quite good. 
If you're familiar with 80s pop, this wouldn't feel too impenetrable:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I've always liked this even though it was a blatant rip-off of Norman Greenbaum's _Spirit in the Sky_, and it re-ignited Alvin's career after spending the early 1960s denting the lower reaches of the top thirty as lead singer with the thoroughly forgettable Shane Fenton and the Fentones.


----------



## Williarw (Aug 19, 2017)

Steely Dan - Aja


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Williarw said:


> Steely Dan - Aja


OMG, you must never, ever, ever, feel guilty about listening to Steely Dan. I believe this was the pinnacle of their releases.

Thanks for posting this.........................."Home At Last"


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

No guilty pleasures. I like what I like, whether that is Bach, Mahler, Brahms, Schubert, Shostakovich, Kate Bush, Peter Gabriel, Steven Wilson, ABBA, or Carpenters.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2017)

Guilty pleasures are supposed to be stuff you'd feel embarrassed somebody caught you listening to. I don't know how the Doobie Bros falls into that category. Hell, I'm a big fan of the Doobies. And why would Steely Dan be something to feel guilty about? The Dan is awesome! Should be more like this kind of stuff:










Strangely, I didn't like this when it came out but it's grown into a guilty pleasure over the years.

Guilty pleasures generally result because you listened to them when you were younger and less jaded and your musical tastes were less sophisticated. But the song still triggers the dopamine when you hear it through conditioning so you get right into it even though the adult part of you feels bad for still liking it.





This is one I've tried to make myself dislike over the years but to no avail. If I catch it on my car radio, i turn it up and start singing along.





Maybe not a true guilty pleasure. Pretty awesome song really. Punk pop.





This was a song you could enjoy even though you hated disco. Nobody cared if you weren't supposed to like it, everybody would start dancing and singing the chorus at house parties.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Way too many "guilty pleasures", but I feel guiltfree


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
On once a week at least.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Dusty Springfield - Windmills of Your Mind
> 
> One of the best voices in pop music I've ever heard.


Dusty is incredible. Nothing _guilty_ about this pleasure!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

You sure this is not the Worst song ever thread in disguise


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Van McCoy -- The Hustle

Let me know if you want any more.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Surgeon General Warning: This topic may cause brain damage.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I always get razzed every time I admit this, but I like Kenny G. Let the insults accumulate.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

1971 RITA DENEVE de allereerste keer





Lysett - IT's The Little Things





Marion März - Er ist wieder da 1965


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Cecile - Goodbye





Cecile - Bonjour Bonjour! (Nederlands)


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

Anybody into yeye? It's not a guilty pleasure for me because I don't listen to it much but I like this France Gall one. It's catchy. What's strange is, I stumbled across it a couple of years ago and then recently I was in an internet cafe and this song came over the PA. I don't know if it was a remake or someone there was into yeye.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Katie Melua on vinyl, although I handle mine more carefully. :angel:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

Yes, i actually liked this album although thankfully it was the only Scorpions I ever got into.





I totally LOVED this song in 5th grade! I used to shuffle down the hall at school singing it at the top of my voice. Hey, it's a pure Detroit song so screw ya if ya don't like it!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Taplow said:


> Dusty is incredible. Nothing _guilty_ about this pleasure!


Spoken like my dad, bless him and you.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Why thankful about only getting into one Scorpions CD? They have a ton of great music.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

When I am home alone this one on just a tip more volume.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

For me, ABBA..............


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

The guiltiest.






As a long time New York Yankees fan, I always wondered how Phil Rizzuto (Hall of Fame shortstop and beloved play by play announcer) got talked into participating, until I found this.






And I did once meet the woman singer (from the album, not the video).

Edit - Jim Steinman, the song's composer, identifies Wagner as a major influence on him.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Pugg said:


> ​
> On once a week at least.


Erm...? That isn't a guilty pleasure by any of my standards... more like one of the greatest 20th century masterpieces. Your taste is too god: try harder :lol:


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Williarw said:


> Steely Dan - Aja


That's one of the greatest tracks of the century IMO. The drums at the end are the absolute pinnacle of all studio drumming, and Wayne Shorter's sax solo is sublime. And you feel guilt for that?! That is jazz-rock of the very highest order!


----------



## St Matthew (Aug 26, 2017)

I hear it everywhere and it's annoying but after a while, it starts to get a little bit enjoyable


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tallisman said:


> Erm...? That isn't a guilty pleasure by any of my standards... more like one of the greatest 20th century masterpieces. Your taste is too god: try harder :lol:


I didn't know it had to confirm on _your_ standards.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Joe B said:


> So now for an original confession...............The 5th Dimension!
> These guys got plenty of air time on the radio back when, but I'm glad I could find a video of the group when they were on the old TV show "It Takes a Thief" starring Robert Wagner.


This shouldn't be considered 'guilty'. Btw, the lead singer of 5th Dimension, Marylin McCoo, was absolutely ravishing.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Pugg said:


> I didn't know it had to confirm on _your_ standards.


I wouldn't say it's that, but this is Miles Davis's most universally acclaimed album! It is uploaded to you tube multiple times and has millions of views.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Victor Redseal said:


> Anybody into yeye? It's not a guilty pleasure for me because I don't listen to it much but I like this France Gall one. It's catchy. What's strange is, I stumbled across it a couple of years ago and then recently I was in an internet cafe and this song came over the PA. I don't know if it was a remake or someone there was into yeye.


I quite like yéyé. I have Sylvie Vartan's _Twist et Chante_. The music in this France Gall sounds like the film music from Cinecitta films from Italy, or Henry Mancini. All good.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I agree with eugeneonagain about the 5th Dimension. Sure, they were a strictly covers squeaky-clean vocal group who perhaps flirted with the MOR side of things a bit too much and one or two of the choices were maybe a little injudicious (Cream's _Sunshine of Your Love_ springs quickly to mind), but no less a luminary than Jimmy Webb wrote songs for them and them alone at a time when he was becoming one of the hottest song-writing properties around. This was late 1960s L.A. Sunshine Pop and despite how much their career was steered by others the 5th Dimension were among the finest purveyors of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2017)

St Matthew said:


> I hear it everywhere and it's annoying but after a while, it starts to get a little bit enjoyable


Okay, you definitely need to feel guilty for this one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> I agree with eugeneonagain about the 5th Dimension. Sure, they were a strictly covers squeaky-clean vocal group who perhaps flirted with the MOR side of things a bit too much and one or two of the choices were maybe a little injudicious (Cream's _Sunshine of Your Love_ springs quickly to mind), but no less a luminary than Jimmy Webb wrote songs for them and them alone at a time when he was becoming one of the hottest song-writing properties around. This was late 1960s L.A. Sunshine Pop and despite how much their career was steered by others the 5th Dimension were among the finest purveyors of it.


Plus they did a lot of Laura Nyro songs and I love Laura Nyro.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Victor Redseal said:


> Anybody into yeye? It's not a guilty pleasure for me because I don't listen to it much but I like this France Gall one. It's catchy. What's strange is, I stumbled across it a couple of years ago and then recently I was in an internet cafe and this song came over the PA. I don't know if it was a remake or someone there was into yeye.


Yes, I've mentioned YeYe on the forums for about ten years. You really can't beat the musicianship and songwriting, but you have to search the good stuff out. No wonder France didn't do much in the 70s except some great prog bands. YeYe had really done it all.





Christine Pilzer Ils pataugent


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Best of Edith Piaf
I am still not sure if this is good or not so good.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Pugg said:


> I didn't know it had to confirm on _your_ standards.


I was partly in jest, Pugg. Of course it doesn't:tiphat:


----------



## Chocolate Rain (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

This post should be deleted, accidentally posted in wrong thread.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

This post should be deleted, accidentally posted in wrong thread.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

May someone delete last two posts, I posted it in wrong thread! It should be in "folk and traditional" instead!

I already posted it there, it just needs to be deleted from here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2018)

I can't believe I almost forgot to post this one. Didn't like it much at first but it's grown on me. Damned catchy refrain.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Victor Redseal said:


> I can't believe I almost forgot to post this one. Didn't like it much at first but it's grown on me. Damned catchy refrain.


I have no musical guilty pleasures; it's liberating, energizing, satisfying to be thus guilt-free. P.S. _You Are_: a damned catchy refrain indeed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2018)

The Offspring is a cool track, I had the album. Another non-guilty pleasure...
Blind by Korn


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Charles Jolly - The Laughing Policeman


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Similar style like last two that Phil shared:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The Rubettes - _Sugar Baby Love_ (1974):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

and it's awesome


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Down Among The Dead Men - Flash And The Pan (the Easy Beats / AC/DC producers)


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here's a very pure pleasure, as smooth as they come.....


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Foul Owl on the Prowl

Pretty good cover in the video.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Loituma - Eva's Polka


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Ylvis - What does the fox say?


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

ZJovicic said:


> Similar style like last two that Phil shared:


I really liked this tune. The movie from which it was written is pretty hokie. But there were two other good songs on the Streets of Fire soundtrack.

_I Can Dream About you_ by Dan Hartman is a great song.





Also, Maria McKee sang _Never Be You_ and did a great job on that song.





This is a nice song. But you can see from the video that the movie is a bit over the top.


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

Guilty pleasures... This would be a long list. I don't limit myself to music that is sophisticated, classy, and complex. I also enjoy the silly, inane, and even downright bad from time to time. Sometimes, after spending hours listening to complex twentieth century masterworks, or after a hard day at work, it is time for some silliness. I could easily get carried away here, but I'll try to keep it brief. Here is a quick chronological tour of some of the silliness, inanity, and general craziness that comes to mind right now.

There was a lot of fun, silly music in the 1920s. Frank Crumit was a great performer of this repertoire. Here is one of my favorites - "The Song of the Prune".






In the 1950s and 1960s, Perry Como recorded great performances of many of the jazz standards. He also recorded things like this - "Hot Diggity" - a silly tune, but rather catchy.






And here is a classic of the 1960s - surf music gone crazy (and a lot of fun) - "Surfin' Bird" by The Trashmen






And finally, can there be any pleasure guiltier than Eurovision, especially when it get weird, silly, or just a little too cute? There are far too many choices here, and it is hard to pick just one, but here is a favorite of mine: Sophie & Magaly - "Le Papa Pingouin" - Luxembourg, 1980.






As for some that have already been mentioned in this thread, I'll add my vote to Vaughan Monroe's "Riders in the Sky". Also, I can't finish this post without mentioning yé-yé; I listen to it regularly and have collected numerous recordings - I can't seem to get enough of it.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Guest (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Weird Heather said:


> And here is a classic of the 1960s - surf music gone crazy (and a lot of fun) - "Surfin' Bird" by The Trashmen


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat (May 28, 2018)

Here's something I like (..with shame) - though it's repetitive, and has that extremely annoying "yeah-e-yeah". (I always said I'd never listen to anything with the words "love", "baby", "heart", "rock", "soul" or "yeah-e-yeah")


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


>


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

ldiat said:


>


http://www.goal.com/en-us/news/ynwa...liverpool-fc-anthem/selbcrlre9lz1n9dat1b1e60q

I think you're a Yank, right? The tune being a guilty pleasure has more to do with following the Reds than it does the tune itself.

The rest of the lads here will know that if you sing this tune in the wrong place at the wrong time it's quite likely the last tune you'll ever sing.

If you ever find yourself in some pub in either Liverpool or Manchester and some bloke or worse his boozed up slag mentions the North West Derby finish your pint and head for the exit post haste.

Why you would want to be in either city when you could be in London or the Scottish Highlands or Edinburgh or York or Cornwall or Chester or Snowdonia or the Lake District (which really is quite lovely) or Cambridge is beyond me.

Better yet come to Australia - we're not just pretending to like you - we actually do!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ldiat said:


>


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2018)

Written by Van McCoy from the great days of soul.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I am very fond of Amerie:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2018)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


>


Ever notice how much this actually sounds like the Ramones?


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Victor Redseal said:


> Ever notice how much this actually sounds like the Ramones?


If you'd said that in London, back in '77, people would have spat on you!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Belowpar said:


> If you'd said that in London, back in '77, people would have spat on you!


Except that almost everyone over 40 in 1977 would think this was noisy garbage so there were probably more persons in 1977 that could not tell the difference than today.

Dance band music is a music that is generally considered awfull but I think many dance band songs are really catchy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2018)

Nancy and Lee cash in on the bubblegum craze:


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


>


I am not a real big fan of musicals. But this is a really great song. And Idina Menzel has some really strong pipes.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


>


I think if you look up Popular Music Guilty Pleasure in the dictionary, you will see this YouTube video.
Great choice!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Your video doesn't appear to have sound (which happens quite often on youtube) and so I took the liberty of reposting it -






And since when is your taste is music so refined and cultured that anything by The Beatles can be considered a "guilty pleasure"?... prat...


----------



## RogerExcellent (Jun 11, 2018)

Delightful song, my granddaughter likes this too :kiss:


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

Hey, it might be summer where you're at but in Australia it's winter... (even though right now the wife and I are in San Francisco where it actually is summer) -


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

My wife dances so joyously and with such a lack of self-consciousness that I just laugh with delight and fall in love with her all over again every time this tune plays...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

^^^
Great song ~ & I like how it has that arrow ....


----------

